# boxing question



## demon seed (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi, in the Rocky 3 movie Apollo Creed is coaching Rocky. They're doing this foot work that almost looks like they're dancing. Can someone tell me what's it called?
Thanks.


----------



## Buka (Feb 10, 2018)

Do you mean the footwork shown throughout this clip?


----------



## demon seed (Feb 10, 2018)

Yup that's it alright. What's that bouncing they're doing?


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 10, 2018)

demon seed said:


> Hi, in the Rocky 3 movie Apollo Creed is coaching Rocky. They're doing this foot work that almost looks like they're dancing. Can someone tell me what's it called?
> Thanks.



Movie choreography


----------



## Buka (Feb 10, 2018)

Sometimes, when teaching someone to box, before any detailed footwork can be taught, you help someone to be light on their feet. In the Rocky movies, Rocky Balboa was a brawler, Apollo, on the other hand, had more boxing skills. I think he was teaching Rocky how to be light on his feet.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 10, 2018)

It's called footwork...that's it


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 10, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Movie choreography


No that's genuine boxing footwork they're using in that scene. Rocky 3 probably has the best actual boxing of the whole series


----------



## drop bear (Feb 10, 2018)

demon seed said:


> Yup that's it alright. What's that bouncing they're doing?



we just called them fast feet or footwork drills.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 11, 2018)

Different groups call it differently. Bouncing or bounce stepping footwork is what we refer it to vs step drag footwork which is more grounded all the time. The bounce step keeps on light on their feet and allows for quick in and out or side angling movement. Also allows the fighter to create body faints and draws. Using the bounce step mixed with shuffle stepping, step sliding, lateral stepping, pivot step, and other movements makes for quick unpredictable movement.


----------



## kravmaga1 (Feb 12, 2018)

They are doing the footwork. 
Footwork is a martial arts and combat sports term for the general usage of the legs and feet in stand-up fighting.


----------

